# UNBELIEVABLE



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.ussportsmen.org/page.aspx?pid=2858

Can you believe this ? WTH !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

ARRRRRGGGGG. Maybe we should sue HSUS and make them pay for our legal bills..... an eye for an eye !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats untrue isn't it!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All this hard work to make a few bucks on the side, suing is more profitable and easier then gardening !!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No it is true. And i agree Tom, why should you be encouraged to sue ?????????


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Should be the other way, make them also pay for the side who won and HAD to pay the same expenses to defend themselves. Dont get me started GRRRRRRRRR.......


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

well said, that only opens the door for other stupid law suits. Lawers grrrr


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it's important to spread the word to our friends and family that the HSUS is not the Humane Society. They have chosen this name to mask their identity behind a truely good and well meaning organization. I'll bet we all know of someone who donates to them (HSUS) and possibly another group that believes the same as they do. I know it's an awkward subject to approach, but we must do it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have. You would not believe how many folks think that too. We support our local animal shelter and humane society. They are NOT anti-hunting. I've shocked a whole lot of people telling them that.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I can't begin to tell you how SICK these people make me.

Its one thing to support your cause but to use back door, low life tactics is something altogether different. SICK I SAY!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear you Red. I would thinj that The Humane Society would be pitching a bitch over their choice of names... and the fact that they do not operate ANY pet or animal shelters... And never have. They infact have euthanized many animals that were unfortunate enough too end up in their charge.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I guess these "groups" whoever they really are have to revert to any tactic they can to win their point. Don't know if they can win but the sure can pester.

Don't hear or see them doing anything for the animal, just the "group" and the ideology. And they are very hard to talk to. I know one lady that would rather kill a human that a stray cat. No joke!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I however am not pro Humane Society either. I have some experience but would rather not bring it up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HSUS is not in the business of being humane in any sense of the word. Their sole purpose is to take guns out of the hands of lawful citizens worldwide. They use the make believe plight of animals as a front to appeal to the target demographic (those with money to donate). Notice that their fliers always have a puppy or a kitten on them. Yet they are not in the business of saving those animals in any way shape or form.

I do wish that you would share your experience with us Brian. I'm not advocating the virtues of The Humane Society either. I give annually to the county animal control and earmark my contribution for food and their spay neuter program, that way I know where it goes.


----------

